# My 3 legged Princess



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

This is Petunia aka Princess Nubb! Love her to bits!:lol:


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

What happened to her leg, I love 3 legged animals


----------

